

McWhopper - Hamburger proposal for Peace - Ideabile
http://mcwhopper.com/

======
saturdayplace
I think this proposal is a _brilliant_ move for Burger King from a PR
perspective. Puts the ball firmly in McDonald's court. Now both brands get a
goodwill boost for going through with it, but if McDonald's passes they end up
looking lame, and BK comes out smelling like roses.

So for the HN angle, this feels like absolutely _superb_ marketing.

------
invisible_dust
View that was a waste of time.

TL;DR: BK and McDs are getting together to sell a crappy burger for "peace
day".

This has nothing to do with anything tech related.

~~~
Ideabile
True no tech related.

In the other hands is a business idea out of the business schemes, so
revolutionary for the concept. That why I thought was appropriated.

Maybe scary alliance, but seems behind good intentions, wish more company
would do it, but without all this marketing crap around.

